# Going abroad to work for 2 years - Health Insurance question



## Mopsy (12 Aug 2010)

Hello,

Going abroad to work for 2 years and just wondering should the VHI cover (not travel insurance) be cancelled or is that not a wise thing to do? Going to the UK where GP visits are free etc.

Is it best to hold onto the VHI cover here in Ireland or can it be picked up without "penalties" when returning to this country?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MrEBear (13 Aug 2010)

Hi mopsy, Irish health insurance is only valid in Ireland and requires that you hold an Irish address for the majority of the year (allowances are made for long holidays and such). If you cancel you will have to serve your waiting periods again unless your company will recognise the time spent with any company you may join in the uk. Also if you decide to not tell your company and they find out they may cancel the policy back as if you were never covered for those 2 years. Basically if any information the have ie. address, is false they are entitled to void the insurance, this could also lead to them declining to quote you. 

Be careful when deciding what to do here as most companies are very strict with things like this. 

Best of luck. Bear


----------



## ncr (13 Aug 2010)

Hi Mopsy - it might be worth your while checking out VHI Global cover - they should have cover for Europe only. You then would not have any breaks in health insurance plus you if you need treatment you can opt to have it done here.


----------

